# Fort Myers, Fl area rats for adoption



## LadyAithne (Sep 3, 2012)

Hello all!

Thought I would put this out there. Now, I know how we all feel about pet store rats, but here goes: the Petco on US 41 (south - near Target and World Market)has 3 adult rats for adoption. I know very little about them, because of course the associate I spoke with had just transferred there and knew nothing about them. They are definitely older (geriatric?) and being house in a small ten gallon tank. Black and white colored from what I could see. Don't know anything about their temperament or level of socialization.

Adoption fee was listed as 10 dollars, and the sign said they came with a "large" cage. I did not see the cage in question. 

I'm a new rat mom and do not feel experienced enough yet to responsibly adopt 3 more rats obviously in need of some TLC and possibly medical care. Just thought I'd let the ratting community know about them.

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Are they male or female? I might drive over just to look at them only because I live about 30 minutes away, but I really don't have space for another rat or rats at the moment. I'm still saving up for a bigger cage at the moment. Lol.


----------



## LadyAithne (Sep 3, 2012)

The sign says they are all male - I will attach it here.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

If you are interested in adopting them the store should allow you to hold the animals so you can kind of feel them out.

My boys were adult when I adopted them from their first owner and they have been great. One of the advantages is the personality is already there and with prebonded groups no worries about introductions or fights. 

See if anyone that works there was working there when they were brought in. Ask if they know anything about the owner and someone should know how long they have been there. It may not be officially written down but the employees should have some vague idea at least. Hope this helps.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Awwww I have 2 girls. I was hoping they'd be female. Regardless I'll take a drive down there since I'm so close and ask them about the "cage in question" as well as a few other questions to help inform people on here about them. Maybe I'll even bring along a few pictures. =P


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Pet store rats from the adoption table are excellent, I think. They lose money on them since they have to give them health checks and meds if they're sick before going up for adoption. At least that's how the petco I got izzie at operated. She was at the vet for like 2 months and she's a geriatric case so she was up for adoption for 3 weeks before I caved and brought her home.  they keep them in awful conditions though most of the time -_- but they are great pets.


----------



## HeatherElle (Aug 16, 2012)

I adopted an adult rat from Petco and he is the sweetest, funniest guy- I wouldn't trade him for anything. He'd been sitting up there for a long time in a ten gallon tank and his tag said he was a "scaredy rat" who needed a quiet home. The guy working there said about half the people who reached in his cage were bitten. That is hilarious to me because the most he's ever bitten anyone is when he does that nibbling thing they do every once in a while, usually on a fingernail or something. He also only acted scared for the first two days.


----------



## LadyAithne (Sep 3, 2012)

I think the pet store theory comes down to individual stores. There's a pet supermarket near me that has pretty knowledgable employees, (alas, no ratties ). Adoption is never a bad idea in my opinion - but I'm a vet tech. Say the words pet store and there is a line of people waiting to flame you . Adult rats need love too. (I'm not implying any of you objected, btw). 

I do hope they find a good home - that's why I gave a heads up here. My hubs will probably divorce me if I bring home anymore pets! Hehe.

Thanks, everyone. This is an awesome community.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

There's one more boy rattie up for adoption there. I just checked today. He's supposed to come with the cage in question. I still don't know what the cage in question is yet though.


----------

